# Uk prices to expensive. Advise on where to go for ivf abroad please.



## Lizzo (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi.

I live in bedfordshire in England. The prices here are so expensive. Can anyone recommend anywhere abroad they have been to that are good please? 
Thanks.

Liz


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Lizzo

Going abroad is something that i have and did consider

There are huge variations as to where you can go Czech republic has several clinics and seems a fair few ladies go there, Spain, Greece, Russia.
I guess its dependant on what issues you have/reasons you need IVF, some specialise/have interest in certain areas

it is worth looking at the boards under international, i will move your post to the main international area as i feel you will get more of a response there

Try this link it brings up the different areas http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0

If you scroll down there are some handy sticky threads which will give you info on things such as bloods and scans need in uk before going out to the destinaation of treatment

Em


----------

